# Shelly is digging....



## lgdpt (Jun 15, 2009)

So over the past 3 days Shelly has been digging around a little bit. Mostly with her front paws but yesterday she dug a hole about 6 inches deep with her back legs. Once you get past the top 6 inches its hard as rock. So, Im assuming thats why she quit.

I had to leave and when I came back after a few hours she was wondering around and the hole was still there with no eggs in it. My whole yard is grass and concrete with only the one area of dirt. This ground is HARD to dig in.

I noticed she is walking around and kind of "kicking" her back legs up while she walks...is she testing the ground?

I have only had her for a few months and nobody knows what her previous life was like...was she with a male?..I guess she could be pregnant? I hear they can store sperm for a year or more.

Do females lay eggs even if they havent been with a male? (Like chickens do?)

Should I try to soften the dirt for her? How far down do they dig the holes?

Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 15, 2009)

They can store sperm for 5 years or so. I personally would trickle the hose in that area, then dig and trickle the hose some more. You certainly can't lose anything by softening the area for her...


----------



## lgdpt (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks Maggie, I will when I get home tonight.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 15, 2009)

I know that this is a desert tortoise discussion, but I want to share my recent nest activity story:

Yesterday I noticed that the box turtle pen was real, REAL dry, so I set the sprinkler in there.

This a.m. when I went out to give everyone fresh water, I saw several "test" nests in the box turtle pen!

So I'm thinkin' Maggie's idea is a pretty good one.

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 15, 2009)

If you get the are initially soft for her, once she starts digging if it gets too hard for her she will pee and soften it herself. But I think you need to get it started for her. She will also want to dig her nest under a bush or a tree something that has protection for the nest...a fallen log or anything like what I mentioned...


----------



## lgdpt (Jun 15, 2009)

I dug it up today down about a foot deep. I couldnt go any deeper its so hard. I will keep you in the loop on what develops. Thanks


----------



## Stazz (Jun 15, 2009)

Oooooooo so exciting Travis !!! Hope all goes well


----------



## lgdpt (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you Stace. Im trying not to be too excited, with no males in my yard....Im thinking this will end with some empty eggs, but you never know.


----------

